# Eliminator, Fleetwing, Custom chop Muscle



## nj_shore (Oct 2, 2015)

Picked these up yesterday.  
I'm not really a muscle guy but these were too cool to pass up.

Any idea on value(s)?  Might want to sell them.


----------



## vuniw (Oct 2, 2015)

The Eliminator and Fleetwing are great looking rides. Looks like they are in nice shape


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 2, 2015)

The Eliminator's seat has seen better days, pretty saggy.  But all in all good original condition on them both.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 2, 2015)

Here is the same F-5 Eliminator on Ebay. This bike has been listed for some time at this price.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-19...Collectible-/141712350327?hash=item20feb6dc77

The blue bike I think is a Mark 4. They have that wrap around guard. I have only seen them in 24 inch or 24 x 20 bike. Here is one that sold on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MUR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I would say 250 to 400 on each bike. The blue one because of the guard might be a wanted bike.


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Jax!  Sounds good to me


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 2, 2015)

The blue Mark 4 is a 1971. I just found out it is the only year they used that guard.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 3, 2015)

Yup, that Murray is a 1971, the headbadge has a white reflector like that in 1971. Cool bikes!


----------

